# HELP! Does coconut flour or almond flour rise?



## yukicross (Feb 18, 2014)

I want to make steamed buns, but I can't use regular flour, I need to use flour substitutes, if someone could answer that would be great!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Coconut flour does not rise it is actually pretty heavy as well as contains no gluten. 

The advantages of using coconut flour is that it has a lot of fiber. 

It also attracts a lot of water, and works well with liquids that causes baked goods to be very moist if made correctly, in other situations it can turn out very dry without the proper balance of ingredients.  

The problem is that coconut flour is very dense, which is why in most recipes you add more eggs. 

Eggs will allow the baked good to have more rise, in absense of a leavening agent. 

Almond flour also does not rise. Also gluten free. 

Almond flour when used in recipes is very healthy. The taste is nutty. 

Almond flour is stickier, due to the fact it is very moist and has a larger water content. 

Again the use of eggs as well as a leavening agent may be necessary.


----------

